# 한국 오면 음악실 들르삼



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

One of my friends had a conversation on Facebook with her teacher, who tells her:

한국 오면 음악실 들르삼

What is the 삼? Is it a gentle command from an older person to a younger person like 들르렴?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kross

That is a newly-coined verb ending young people recently started to use mainly on social media and through text messages. It sounds friendly but is informal and non-standard. So you need to use that to your friends around your age. 

For example:
한국 오면 음악실 들러. -> 한국 오면 음악실 들르삼.
이 설명 이해가? -> 이 설명 이해가삼?


----------



## Environmentalist

~하삼 is a brand-new word that is created throught such online activities as text messages and online chatting.
Even though it sounds a bit friendly, it is very rude if you say that to anyone you are not close to or older than you.
It is one of teen slang words, but we can sometimes see even older people use that expression. 
Use it to one of your best Korean friends, it is perfectly OK!!


----------



## 82riceballs

Wow thank you guys so much! No wonder I could not find an explanation for it!!


----------



## 82riceballs

Do you perhaps know if it comes from something else? How did people just come up with 삼??


----------



## Environmentalist

It is an interesting word.

The original expression is '~ 하세요', as you all know.
At some point, people started to replace '요' with '여'. (~ 하세여.)
I suppoese it is because they might have felt that it was too formal to use '~하세요' on the Internet.
Afterwards, here came a sudden variation.
They started to shorten it up and used '~하셈'.
I don't know the exact logic behind the weird transformation, but many people started using it.
They went even further to change the verb ending.
'~하셈' was turned into '~하삼', and now a lot of Koreans are using that very informaly.

Heads-up!
If you say it to your boss or anyone important, chances are you end up being laughed at or in trouble.


----------



## 82riceballs

Environmentalist said:


> The original expression is '~ 하세요', as you all know.



Haha I had no idea! Thanks so much for your help!!!!!!


----------



## idialegre

Would it be odd for an older person (50+) to use with younger people?


----------



## Kross

It would not be impossible. But it would be a very rare thing to do for those old people.  I am pretty sure most of them don't know the expression exits(correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## Environmentalist

Kross said:


> It would not be impossible. But it would be a very rare thing to do for those old people.  I am pretty sure most of them don't know the expression exits(correct me if I am wrong).



I agree.
Many old people in their 50s or 60s might not understand if you say '~하삼'.
My parents are in their late 50s.
Whereas my dad has no idea about that word, my mom knows it and sometimes uses it when she texts me.


----------



## Rance

Kross said:


> It would not be impossible. But it would be a very rare thing to do for those old people.  I am pretty sure most of them don't know the expression *exists*(correct me if I am wrong).



Corrected.....


----------

